# JACKFRUIT SOUP



## hafidz makarim (Apr 19, 2015)

So here I would like to ask your opinion about these recipes from Indonesia


Spoiler: JACKFRUIT SOUP



*JACKFRUIT SOUP*





  








sayur nangka.png




__
hafidz makarim


__
Jun 2, 2017








_source image: http://www.resepharian.com_

*INGREDIENTS*

500g green jackfruit

2fl oz coconut milk

1 slice of galangal

3pcs of bay leaves

3pcs of lime leaves

1tbs sugar

1.5tbs salt

1.5lt water

Cooking oil for sautéing

*GRINDED SEASONING*

6 cloves of garlic

5 cloves of shallot

1 slice of turmeric

1 slice of sand ginger

3 pcs of red chilis (seedless)

3 pcs of candlenuts

1 tsp of coriander

*INSTRUCTIONS*

[if !supportLists]1. [endif]Drain and rinse all of ingredients.

[if !supportLists]2. [endif]Put jackfruit into water then heat until boiled, then drain and soak into cold water. This process is to get rid of sap which producing bitter flavor and to quicken the cooking process.

[if !supportLists]3. [endif]Sauté grinded seasoning, galangal, bay leaves, and lime leaves until fragrant.

[if !supportLists]4. [endif]Put the sautéing ingredients into pot together with the jackfruit, salt and sugar. Then pour water into the pot.

[if !supportLists]5. [endif]Heat until boiled, then add coconut milk and stir.

[if !supportLists]6. [endif]Taste and adjust salt and sugar if still tasteless
Serve with rice and other side dishes as desired,





Spoiler: Fluffy Banana Cake Recipe



*Fluffy Banana Cake Recipe - A Simple Recipe*





  








Bolu-Pisang-Ambon.jpg




__
hafidz makarim


__
Jun 2, 2017








_source image: http://www.kuliner123.com_

Ingredients:

[if !supportLists]· [endif]300 g butter

[if !supportLists]· [endif]200 g icing sugar 

[if !supportLists]· [endif]6 egg yolks

[if !supportLists]· [endif]5 egg whites

[if !supportLists]· [endif]250 g wheat flour

[if !supportLists]· [endif]2 ripe bananas, mashed 

[if !supportLists]· [endif]¼ teaspoon vanilla powder 

[if !supportLists]· [endif]¼ tablespoon baking powder

Method:

[if !supportLists]1. [endif]Beat together butter and icing sugar until combined. Then add the egg yolks and mix it well.

[if !supportLists]2. [endif]Put the wheat flour, vanilla powder and baking soda into the mixture, mix it well.

[if !supportLists]3. [endif]Add mashed banana, stir the batter again.

[if !supportLists]4. [endif]Beat the egg whites until it become fluffy and light. Then put the banana batter while you stir it evenly. 

[if !supportLists]5. [endif]Pour the batter into a baking pan which already greased with butter.

[if !supportLists]6. [endif]Then put the baking pan into the oven and bake it at 180c for 40 minutes.

[if !supportLists]7. [endif]After that, remove the cake from oven and finally banana cake is ready to be served.

 Hope you enjoy this delicate cake. It is best served with hot tea during your leisure time. 


So Would you give me your opinion about those recipes?

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated,

Thanks....


----------



## Annmathew (Jul 13, 2017)

I guess the Jackfruit soup would turn out to be more of a spicy curry


----------

